# Working with carbon fiber



## MarkD (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a customer who is into auto racing and wants a pen made from carbon fiber.
I know that we can get blanks that have carbon fiber encased in resin but I'm wondering if any one has any experience working with carbon fiber round stock or tubing? Can it be cut and turned using common wood or metal working tools?


----------



## glycerine (Oct 27, 2011)

I believe those who make carbon fiber blanks usually use carbon fiber sleeves. Are you talking about trying to use some that has already been hardened into a tube? I don't see why you couldn't if you can find the right size, but it's probably easier to wrap a pen tube and THEN cast it like others are doing...


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 27, 2011)

Shoot CaptG a PM. He would be able to answer any carbon fiber questions.


----------



## MarkD (Oct 27, 2011)

glycerine said:


> I believe those who make carbon fiber blanks usually use carbon fiber sleeves. Are you talking about trying to use some that has already been hardened into a tube? I don't see why you couldn't if you can find the right size, but it's probably easier to wrap a pen tube and THEN cast it like others are doing...


The customer wants to be able to feel the actual carbon fiber rather than the resin. 
I see that I can purchase carbon fiber tubing in various sizes. I'm not sure how it would be to work with this stuff, our how it would look after some use.


----------



## MarkD (Oct 27, 2011)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Shoot CaptG a PM. He would be able to answer any carbon fiber questions.


That's a good idea. Thanks


----------



## glycerine (Oct 27, 2011)

MarkD said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > I believe those who make carbon fiber blanks usually use carbon fiber sleeves. Are you talking about trying to use some that has already been hardened into a tube? I don't see why you couldn't if you can find the right size, but it's probably easier to wrap a pen tube and THEN cast it like others are doing...
> ...


 
If the carbon fiber is hardened, then it will be hardened with some type of resin.  If you buy tubes, you still wouldn't "feel" the carbon fiber because it has already been hardened with a resin.  If you buy sleeves, then you could glue some over a finished pen, but I don't think that would work out so well (the sleeves are simply the woven material).  Now you could still put a small amount of finish OVER the carbon fiber, but you still wouldn't be feeling the carbon fiber itself, but rather the texture... maybe that's what they are looking for is the texture rather than a smooth, glossy surface.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, also it depends on if they are looking for the woven "cloth" or just fiber strands.  Alot of the rods and tubing that I have seen are just strands hardened with resin, whereas the sleeves are woven in a cylindrical shape...


----------



## Mike D (Oct 27, 2011)

I can tell you that you should have a very good respirator and use it when cutting or machining carbon fiber. There are a lot of people that were in the aerospace industry that worked with carbon fiber without respirators and most are no longer with us.


----------



## btboone (Oct 27, 2011)

Tell him he really doesn't want to feel the cloth. Imagine 10,000 tiny splinters every time he picks it up and puts it between his fingers. The fibers are so tiny and stiff, that it's not far from the truth. They are tiny and easy to breath in as well. Mixing resin around those fibers is nothing less than a disaster for the uninitiated. Avoid that option at all costs.


----------



## MarkD (Oct 27, 2011)

After doing some more research and reading your comments I'm going to give the guy call tomorrow and tell him I recommend going with the carbon fiber cast in resin blanks.

Thanks for your comments and suggestions


----------

